
Tech Companies Are Addicting People but Should They Stop? - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2017/05/tech-companies-addicting-people-stop.html
======
RichardHeart
There is little difference between debilitating your customers through
alcohol, gambling, usury, and addictions of other forms. The customers are
harmed and the company is benefited. Addiction is tautologically bad, or we
wouldn't call it addiction, we'd call it a healthy habit.

------
f4rker
Who cares? /s

"Cash Rules Everything Around Me"

